# My Zen style setup.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Can it be consider as Amano style?


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great tank! I like the serene flow the Vals and the grassy medow give to it. And the fact that it has no red plants makes this tank even more interesting.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

First of all, that is a good looking tank and a great start to an Amano style tank. However, I feel that the two rocks you have chosen, although differently shaped, are too similar in size. The largest rock, the 
"oyaishi," should be about 50% larger than the second largest rock.

Also, I would avoid the even number two --aim for an odd number like 5 or 7. Try incorporating several smaller rocks to accent the two main rocks (which seems to be what you're aiming for).

Just some tips and advice...

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good so far  Keep us updated as it progresses.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

oh...ok. Actually there are 2 big rock and a small rock closed to the main rock. Will hunting for some small rocks this weekend.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Dom,

Very nice. I see where you are following the Nature Aquarium style. I imagine that you are trying for a mountain peaks over a lush forest.

I agree with Carlos, you need to have a dominant rock balanced by a smaller one. 

Trim the foreground plant (hairgrass?) to accentuate the rock formation and give it some dynamic movement by trimming to form waves or undulations.

I think the tall planting on the left throughs the composition out of balance and should be moved. You may consider trimming them substantially or moving some of the plants behind the larges rock.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you for the advices. I am very appreciate it. Will rescaping and trim the plants later. Hoping I can have 2 more hands to help out...

Was busying with my friend's pet shop and their display tanks for the last few weekends. Will post my tank pic after I have done on it.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Been wanting to say this, but never got the memory Instead of buying another rock, a good alternative is to further push down the one that you want to be the smaller rock. You said you have 3 total, right? And moderators were saying the 2nd rock should be 50% the size of the largest one, right? So why not see if you could push the 2nd one deeper into the substrate? That way, you don't have to risk messing up the your aquascape and also can save you some buck and time. If your substrate is deep enough then there shouldn't be any problem in doing this. I thought of this when I was doing my own maintenance and wanted to tell you ever since this past weekend but forgot. Hope it wasn't too late


Paul


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

hey dom, how about a bright blue background?


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

wor...what a Amano style...
looks good.
yap...fixing a bright blue background seems better.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi SurWrathful, thx for the technique you told me. Will doing that on this coming weekend.

Btw, my tank is located in the middle of my house which is use to seperate the living room and dining room. And it can be viewed by 3 sided. That's why i can't put any background on it.










The pic taken before i rescaping.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, I think I've seen this somewhere before.............hm..........interesting. Yeah, I think I really have!

No problems, man. I also did the same with my rocks. The 2nd one wasn't that much smaller than the largest one. So I suddenly thought why not just push it down to make it visually look smaller than the largest one! Hope yours will work out


Paul


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

yes. I posted in few forums.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you tried moving these rocks together? I think they would "click" pretty well. Or perhaps make a mountain range.


----------

